# Fly Away Black Crow



## Archived_Member4 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know this video has been put here before, but couldn't help putting it up again. The bani is sung so beautifully. It describes the state of mind I am in.

Enjoy


YouTube - Fly away black crow


----------



## kiram (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for posting the Shabad Veerji!! It is indeed very beautiful..


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2009)

This is one of my favorites too Singh ji. Thank you.


----------



## kiram (Apr 19, 2009)

YouTube - Har prab Mere Babula Harjinder Singh


----------



## pk70 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Singh ji and Kiram ji my special thanks, I have down loaded both Shabadas.*:happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

Perhaps you may not be knowing..the REAL SEHAJDHAREES...the Sindhis and other North Indians mostly buisness men families etc used to Give a Dowry of a GUTKA wrapped in a Golden Rumaal as the ONLY DOWRY to their daughters....and we are talking about millionaires. I personally know two such families whose noohan came in with Gutka dowries and their daughters also had that. One Grand Old lady i know who has now passed away used to sleep on the FLOOR of the SGGS Room ( She was the Grand Old Lady of one of the Biggest Cloth empires in thsi region). She knew the entire SGGS by heart...and we Pathis used to be very scared of her as she would sit there hours on end..reading aloud the paath alongside the pathee.....when we took a  breath..she too stopped..and then continued...
Her dependnats abandoned the Sikhi....( sejahdharee type) went MODERN..stopped beginning the Account Books by asking Grandmum to Sign OFF..EK Oangkaar teri oaat !!, began the modern accountign practise of CHARITY when someone asks..instead of the Compulsory 10% automatically going out fo each Cash Register DAILY into a special Account...NOW they are virtual Paupers..blame the recession....etc...BUT real reason is they "closed" the Gurus account and turned their back on Him.

Just a piece of inspirational history from my personal experiences....ignited by the word DOWRY !!

Guur Jis concept of Dowry..so different from his SIKHS concept today !! No wonder we are LOST


----------



## pk70 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Perhaps you may not be knowing..the REAL SEHAJDHAREES...the Sindhis and other North Indians mostly buisness men families etc used to Give a Dowry of a GUTKA wrapped in a Golden Rumaal as the ONLY DOWRY to their daughters....and we are talking about millionaires. I personally know two such families whose noohan came in with Gutka dowries and their daughters also had that. One Grand Old lady i know who has now passed away used to sleep on the FLOOR of the SGGS Room ( She was the Grand Old Lady of one of the Biggest Cloth empires in thsi region). She knew the entire SGGS by heart...and we Pathis used to be very scared of her as she would sit there hours on end..reading aloud the paath alongside the pathee.....when we took a  breath..she too stopped..and then continued...
> Her dependnats abandoned the Sikhi....( sejahdharee type) went MODERN..stopped beginning the Account Books by asking Grandmum to Sign OFF..EK Oangkaar teri oaat !!, began the modern accountign practise of CHARITY when someone asks..instead of the Compulsory 10% automatically going out fo each Cash Register DAILY into a special Account...NOW they are virtual Paupers..blame the recession....etc...BUT real reason is they "closed" the Gurus account and turned their back on Him.
> 
> Just a piece of inspirational history from my personal experiences....ignited by the word DOWRY !!
> ...



*Respected Gyani Jio, that is an example how some of Guru followers , in reality, broke away from the crowd and tried to follow Guru in every way. Today when I see people calling "paying due respect to Guru Shabad" as idol worshiping, I wonder why dont they just  get it.   I read a book " Lust for life"  by Irving Stone on Vincent V. about 15 times, I used to call it "gheo of inspiration" I used to carry  always with me during university years. This is the way one gets attached to  a message.That gentle old ladies faith was real to feel Guru close to have his presence in mind, still if you keep  any Shabad in mind,  it works on our mentality. Giving gutka as a dowry, is a tradition I want to solute. We want dowry from our beloved Master that drags us away from Him literally, Guru ji has given insight two ways and both way we defy it.
*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone, the road ahead just became clearer.

Kiram bhanji thank you so much for sharing the shabad.

May Waheguru kirpa always be on everyone


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Perhaps you may not be knowing..the REAL SEHAJDHAREES...the Sindhis and other North Indians mostly buisness men families etc used to Give a Dowry of a GUTKA wrapped in a Golden Rumaal as the ONLY DOWRY to their daughters....and we are talking about millionaires. I personally know two such families whose noohan came in with Gutka dowries and their daughters also had that. One Grand Old lady i know who has now passed away used to sleep on the FLOOR of the SGGS Room ( She was the Grand Old Lady of one of the Biggest Cloth empires in thsi region). She knew the entire SGGS by heart...and we Pathis used to be very scared of her as she would sit there hours on end..reading aloud the paath alongside the pathee.....when we took a breath..she too stopped..and then continued...
> Her dependnats abandoned the Sikhi....( sejahdharee type) went MODERN..stopped beginning the Account Books by asking Grandmum to Sign OFF..EK Oangkaar teri oaat !!, began the modern accountign practise of CHARITY when someone asks..instead of the Compulsory 10% automatically going out fo each Cash Register DAILY into a special Account...NOW they are virtual Paupers..blame the recession....etc...BUT real reason is they "closed" the Gurus account and turned their back on Him.
> 
> Just a piece of inspirational history from my personal experiences....ignited by the word DOWRY !!
> ...


 
Gyani ji, 

The love in some people has departed and only greed exist. It's so sad to hear the girls side has to give the guy a new car or something alongs these lines and on top money, just to be accepted as a marriage. Some family's barely have money to eat or just pay the bills, what will they offer to satisfy the guys side stomach's. I'm glad you brought this issue up, it needs to be addressed.

The wedding season is rolling around the corner and many families will be stuck pouring out their life savings. What everyone will be talking about is how much the girl side gave, not caring about the financial condition of the family. The woman of the guy side on one side and the men on the other saying 'they only gave this much':inca:'how can they show their face around here.'

And don't you dare give the guy side a Gutka, they have many in one small closet that have been collecting dust or they can get one from the local Gurdwara.

Sangat ji, I'm not blaming anyone, just recalling what I have witnessed in the Sikh community. We need to start thinking, which road we are heading down and if this is the correct road.

Anyone that tells me a story about the Gurus or presents a shabad to me, my face lights up and even sometimes my eyes are full of tears with joy. A dowry of a Gutka is what I would wish for; the priceless jewel is contained in here.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

How right..what Guru Arjun Ji so lovingly describes as "pio daddeh da khol dittah KHAZANAH..." is to us..His SIKHS..a pile of papers. How can we be so ungrateful ? The absolutely worst that someone can be is AKIRTGHANN - in Gurbani such  UNGRATEFUL ones are the most condemned. Verily 99.9% of US..are today in this category...but we have becoem so THHEETH...thick skinned...that it just doesnt strike us at all.

Dowry is the SCOURGE of PUNJABI SIKHS ( I dont care about others ) BUT we have FORSAKEN the GURU and run after GREED. Just imagine If a GROOM is not satisfied with his own earnings....how can he be satisfied with the "earnings" of his bride. Even PIMPS earn later..we are even worse..we demand PRE-PAYMENT !!! shame on us.

The NAMDHAREE LEHR did a good job of controlling this lusting after money from the Grooms side by instituting simple marriage with just RS1.25 ONLY. Its OUR BOYS..who can stem this TIDE. IF each SIKH BOY stands FIRM that HE wont give in to his family's demands on his Brides family...IMHO..the evil can be stemmed. My late dad was firm on this..we all married with no dowries..and my sons wont either. This is ONE  small way we can Go back to our Gurus Teachings....The other RELATED way is to SAY NO..to Bhangra, DJ parties, dancing, dinners, big Baraats..etc etc and RETURN to the SIMPLE BEAUTIFUL ANAND KARAJ in a GURDWARA ONLY...with Paath da Bhog, Jordmela and Guru Ka Langgar for ALL. These two steps depend on the BOYS !!! The GROOMS TO BE...put your Foot down and SAY NO. The Brides side are incapable/not strong enough as traditionally they are considered "lower" and follow whatever the GROOM demands..so the ONUS is on the GROOMS TO BE.:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

BY the WAY  JIOs..THIS is the WAY we LIVE GURBANI.
This is the Right way to Listen...to Gurbani...
Listen..and then IMPLEMENT the TEACHINGS in our LIVES..to change it towards the WAY of the GURU.

IF its just putting on the ear phones...wah wah wah..and thats it..then its wanting....
The NEXT STEP..is IMPLEMENTATION....EXECUTION of what the GURU just told us...

I am Glad that we are on a clear path...towards the GURU....


----------



## kiram (Apr 20, 2009)

"Anyone that tells me a story about the Gurus or presents a shabad to me, my face lights up and even sometimes my eyes are full of tears with joy. A dowry of a Gutka is what I would wish for; the priceless jewel is contained in here." - Singh ji

That was priceless Veerji


----------

